
28 co-sponsors to overturn #NetNeutrality vote - thangalin
https://twitter.com/freepressaction/status/944248516712501253
======
bognition
It doesn't matter how many cosponsors you have if the bill is never brought to
a vote

~~~
lern_too_spel
Call your senator. The NRA uses this tactic successfully. There's no reason
why Internet users can't do the same.

